# Sturmey Archer 3sp (SRF3) Durability?



## FlintPaper (Dec 17, 2006)

Has anyone tried one of the SRF3's for offroad use yet?

I'm wondering how well one would hold up under XC abuse on something like a 1x1.

At ~$60 it might be worth my money to find out.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

When used offroad, the hollow axle tended to break on the older English made SA 3 speeds. If this is the new, improved Taiwanese version, perhaps it's up to the task.


----------



## prude (Nov 18, 2005)

Probably better double-check the locknut spacing; the 1X1's 135mm...


----------

